# No Sex for Size and Strength.



## John Ziegler (Jul 31, 2015)

I have noticed a decrease in size, strength & stamina within the days following ejaculation. For instance I generally lift 225 as a standard for benchpress and 315 for squats. I try for a warm up with the bar then get 3 sets of ten. I also ride my bike on a trail one time around is roughly a mile I go around 3 times. 

I generally will do bench and squats on the same day. Four days later do the 3 mile bike ride. Four days later do the squat and benchpress on the same day again meaning together not day of the week. I have a straight bar at home & do curls & calves & other this and that's in between.

So you get an idea of how I train, how I am a creature of habit and how I know the routine. I have been doing it this way for years. Performing these same exercises as a routine I know what I am capable of and how I feel during the workout.

After an ejaculation I don't have as much strength or stamina in the routine. Not to mention a few day's later I feel and see less fullness in the overall physique.
Anyone else feel weak in the gymnasium following ejaculation ?


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 31, 2015)

What 
the 
****......


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 31, 2015)

You may be the 2nd greatest troll UGB has seen. You're no Kevlin, but dammit you're trying.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 31, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I have noticed a decrease in size, strength & stamina within the days following ejaculation. For instance I generally lift 225 as a standard for benchpress and 315 for squats. I try for a warm up with the bar then get 3 sets of ten. I also ride my bike on a trail one time around is roughly a mile I go around 3 times.
> 
> I generally will do bench and squats on the same day. Four days later do the 3 mile bike ride. Four days later do the squat and benchpress on the same day again meaning together not day of the week. I have a straight bar at home & do curls & calves & other this and that's in between.
> 
> ...



It's in your head. This has been researched if you can believe it and it really has no merit.  I have banged out the wife on numerous occasions and headed straight to the gym and ****ed shit up.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 31, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> You may be the 2nd greatest troll UGB has seen. You're no Kevlin, but dammit you're trying.



This isn't a joke sir I'm serious.


----------



## deadlift666 (Jul 31, 2015)

The more I jizz in a day the more muscle I am able to build.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 31, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> The more I jizz in a day the more muscle I am able to build.



Your a lucky man I seem to be the total opposite. The longer I don't cum the stronger I get. The more I cum the weaker I get. Research or no research I know my body and I know I loose power.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 31, 2015)

I would recommend not spending all day beating your meat and burning your muscles out, or at least wait until you're done lifting


----------



## Seeker (Jul 31, 2015)

I get surge of energy after I nut. No lie, I can go to the gym of lift some heavy ass weight after nutting. I think when and if I do my 1st pl meet I'm gonna bang some bish right before each lift.


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 31, 2015)

Laugh My****ingAssOff. Try drinking your bust after you come to replenish the fluids lost from ejaculation. This should really help give a more full look and increase strength gains


----------



## GSgator (Jul 31, 2015)

That's crazy I haven't ever noticed. I have never  done this but I've heard  before you go to the gym jerk yourself off and right before your about to bust one stop then head to the gym and you will have  the best workout ever lol.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 31, 2015)

I jerked off on the way to my meet and set 2 prs.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 31, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I would recommend not spending all day beating your meat and burning your muscles out, or at least wait until you're done lifting



Sir I rarely beat off maybe once in a blue ball moon.



GSgator said:


> That's crazy I haven't ever noticed. I have never  done this but I've heard  before you go to the gym jerk yourself off and right before your about to bust one stop then head to the gym and you will have  the best workout ever lol.



This is true, I have my girl go down and work it for about 5 to 10 minutes before the gym. It's hard to stop before you cum but I have conquered the discipline. No joke, I am strong as an ox with blue balls. To me the difference is like night and day when I go in the gymnasium with a big nut vs just nutted.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 31, 2015)

It's a psychosomatic issue.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 31, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> It's a psychosomatic issue.



It very well may be psychosomatic, but my mind is so powerful that I'm telling you for me this is the truth. And I can't change it I would if I could because I love banging women. On the other hand I love the gymnasium too.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 31, 2015)

No if anything its the opposite.  Some of my best performances have been after sex.  Puts me in Tarzan mode.

Its a mental thing but correctable.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 31, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> It very well may be psychosomatic, but my mind is so powerful that I'm telling you for me this is the truth. And I can't change it I would if I could because I love banging women. On the other hand I love the gymnasium too.



That's the thing wih psychosomatic issues. They're just like placebo and can be very powerful indeed. I don't doubt it's truth for you but by changing your mind set and how you think about it may get you through it.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 31, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> That's the thing wih psychosomatic issues. They're just like placebo and can be very powerful indeed. I don't doubt it's truth for you but by changing your mind set and how you think about it may get you through it.



Thanks for the advise sir. Like I said if I could change it I would and am willing to give it a shot. Not sure where to start but will be searching the web so on and so forth. Right now my woman has been gone for 6 weeks going on seven. I feel strong and the weights feel light. The thing is shes going to be here next week ready to make up for lost time. She loves to hump and get the nut.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 31, 2015)

Then begin changing your mind gram starting now. Get out of the habit of thinking you'll get weaker and begin thinking of how you'll get stronger. It won't change overnight but with time and practice it'll come (no pun intended lol).


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 31, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Then begin changing your mind gram starting now. Get out of the habit of thinking you'll get weaker and begin thinking of how you'll get stronger. It won't change overnight but with time and practice it'll come (no pun intended lol).



That' a good idea and I will give it a shot. I have mentioned this to people I know in the past they think I'm crazy too. But now that my woman has been gone it has gone full circle. I figure id put it out there before she gets home and I need to get busy so to speak.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 31, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I have noticed a decrease in size, strength & stamina within the days following ejaculation. For instance I generally lift 225 as a standard for benchpress and 315 for squats. I try for a warm up with the bar then get 3 sets of ten. I also ride my bike on a trail one time around is roughly a mile I go around 3 times.
> 
> I generally will do bench and squats on the same day. Four days later do the 3 mile bike ride. Four days later do the squat and benchpress on the same day again meaning together not day of the week. I have a straight bar at home & do curls & calves & other this and that's in between.
> 
> ...



Cant help ya but nice sig


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 31, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> No if anything its the opposite.  Some of my best performances have been after sex.  Puts me in Tarzan mode.
> 
> Its a mental thing but correctable.



lol, for me...an awesome O = calmness and focus for my training


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 31, 2015)

Well I dont have the same type of issue that lasts for days but I do share the similar problem. I will not have sex or punch the clown within 2 hours of training. Its more than just in your head. We all know about all these hormones we take well there are natural hormones the body releases after orgasm as well. The biochemistry of the orgasm itself will explain it. There is loads and loads (no pun intended as well lol) of research showing that during ejaculation, men release a cocktail of brain chemicals which include norepinephrine, serotonin, oxytocin, vasopressin, nitric oxide, and the hormone prolactin. The release of prolactin is linked to the feeling of sexual satisfaction and it also mediates the “recovery time” that most of us bros are well aware of...the time a guy must wait before hes ready to beat it up again. Studies have also shown that men deficient in prolactin have faster recovery times. Prolactin levels are naturally higher during sleep and animals injected with the chemical become tired immediately which suggests a strong link between prolactin and sleep so it’s likely that the hormones release during orgasm causes guys to feel sleepy. This is why my training during my recovery time from an orgasm is not as intense. I have never seen any loss in size or strength from orgasm but I do see a lack of intensity most likely because I feel more relaxed. Im the type that likes to feel rage on the way to the gym and in the gym.

On a side note prolactin also explains why us bros are sleepier after intercourse than after masturbation. For reasons I do not know orgasms from sex release four times more prolactin than masturbation orgasms. So OP you should probably stick to fkn yourself on training days vs your girl 

Oxytocin and vasopressin are two other chemicals released during an orgasm and they are also associated with sleep. The release of these two often accompanies the release of melatonin which we all know is the primary hormone that regulates our bodys clock. Oxytocin is also thought to reduce stress levels, which again could lead to relaxation and sleepiness.

This information is in any book you can find and its all over the net and has been around for longer than me so to say its all in your head is somewhat accurate since that is where most of these are released from lol


----------



## bvs (Jul 31, 2015)

Just the other day I smashed the mrs and went to the gym straight after, had a great workout


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 31, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Well I dont have the same type of issue that lasts for days but I do share the similar problem. I will not have sex or punch the clown within 2 hours of training. Its more than just in your head. We all know about all these hormones we take well there are natural hormones the body releases after orgasm as well. The biochemistry of the orgasm itself will explain it. There is loads and loads (no pun intended as well lol) of research showing that during ejaculation, men release a cocktail of brain chemicals which include norepinephrine, serotonin, oxytocin, vasopressin, nitric oxide, and the hormone prolactin. The release of prolactin is linked to the feeling of sexual satisfaction and it also mediates the “recovery time” that most of us bros are well aware of...the time a guy must wait before hes ready to beat it up again. Studies have also shown that men deficient in prolactin have faster recovery times. Prolactin levels are naturally higher during sleep and animals injected with the chemical become tired immediately which suggests a strong link between prolactin and sleep so it’s likely that the hormones release during orgasm causes guys to feel sleepy. This is why my training during my recovery time from an orgasm is not as intense. I have never seen any loss in size or strength from orgasm but I do see a lack of intensity most likely because I feel more relaxed. Im the type that likes to feel rage on the way to the gym and in the gym.
> 
> On a side note prolactin also explains why us bros are sleepier after intercourse than after masturbation. For reasons I do not know orgasms from sex release four times more prolactin than masturbation orgasms. So OP you should probably stick to fkn yourself on training days vs your girl
> 
> ...



^^^^ This

I don't know what is the chemistry behind it, or even if there's a chemistry at all, but for me sex def lower my agressivity, and I like to feel agressive in the gym. Never heard guys saying that busting a nut will "take off the edge"? I guess some people needs to feel edgy to get the best of their work out. I remember Snake mentionning several time that if he has sex within 2H before his squat sess sucks. I guess that's also why the "no sex before a comp" thing is rampant in sports where a high agressivity is needed (boxing for example).
Now since I don't compete I couldn't care less and enjoy a good fuuk anytime, workout or not, but if I had a competition I think I would avoid sex the day before.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 31, 2015)

Luscious Lei said:


> ^^^^ This
> 
> I don't know what is the chemistry behind it, or even if there's a chemistry at all, but for me sex def lower my agressivity, and I like to feel agressive in the gym. Never heard guys saying that busting a nut will "take off the edge"? I guess some people needs to feel edgy to get the best of their work out. I remember Snake mentionning several time that if he has sex within 2H before his squat sess sucks. I guess that's also why the "no sex before a comp" thing is rampant in sports where a high agressivity is needed (boxing for example).
> Now since I don't compete I couldn't care less and enjoy a good fuuk anytime, workout or not, but if I had a competition I think I would avoid sex the day before.



Dude you don't count. Sex with ladyboys has been scientifically proven to increase one's squat by 70lbs instantly.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jul 31, 2015)

I personally broke my bench PR, while simultaneously blasting a load!! (thanks Hun!)


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 31, 2015)

I can honestly say I'd rather be small and weak then worry about when I can and can't drop nuts.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 31, 2015)

Wtf.......


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 31, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> No if anything its the opposite.  Some of my best performances have been after sex.  Puts me in Tarzan mode.
> 
> Its a mental thing but correctable.



x2 this. Sexy Time = Beast Mode in the gym.


----------



## Azog (Jul 31, 2015)

What. The. ****. Stop being a pussy.


----------



## bronco (Jul 31, 2015)

So this is for real???


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 31, 2015)

Sex doesn't get in the way of anything. Not having sex on the other hand does.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 31, 2015)

This is impossible my pp gets bigger, stronger, and harder during sex.......sounds like gainz 2me


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jul 31, 2015)

This thread is some sticky business


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 31, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I can honestly say I'd rather be small and weak then worry about when I can and can't drop nuts.



I'd rather be big and strong than worry about a cum that lasts 60 seconds. To each it's own


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 31, 2015)

U cum for 60 seconds? Damnnnn


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 31, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> U cum for 60 seconds? Damnnnn



Zeigler = Peter North


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 1, 2015)

Azog said:


> What. The. ****. Stop being a pussy.



Are you referring to me ?


----------



## Azog (Aug 1, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Are you referring to me ?



You see any other pussies making retarded threads around here?


----------



## GSgator (Aug 1, 2015)

I sometimes get lots of energy from sex or I get super tired sometimes the wife and I joke around about taking one another's energy she is the same way. I have never had sex right before working out ,I have the traditional women we have to make love at night before bed  god would I love some spontaneous wild sex mid day Sorry now I'm venting lol.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 1, 2015)

Azog said:


> You see any other pussies making retarded threads around here?



I just wanted to make sure you were referring to me and not joking with one of your buddies. Sir you are very rude and disrespectful. You don't know me, don't have the right to call me out and try to embarrass me. Over the internet it is easy for someone to say oh your a pussy when there is no chance of getting your face bashed in. So don't think your tough your actually an internet coward. Read the rules of the forum I think they might be useful to you. Start with #1 https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/2511-Forum-Rules-sticky


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 1, 2015)

Azog said:


> You see any other pussies making retarded threads around here?


This is actually a pretty common thing that comes (lulz) up from time to time. It's been researched in fact. Not so retarded. I actually have clients who will ask me if they are allowed to have sex the night before a meet. I have actually texted one guys wife and asked if she would go **** him because he was too wound up lol.


----------



## bsw5 (Aug 1, 2015)

I've never noticed any  difference


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 1, 2015)

I am 45 years old so this will explain to you why I'm saying loss of power when my woman wants me pounding her every night http://www.chinese-holistic-health-exercises.com/Chinese_Health_Tips-excessive-ejaculation.html


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 1, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> This is actually a pretty common thing that comes (lulz) up from time to time. It's been researched in fact. Not so retarded. I actually have clients who will ask me if they are allowed to have sex the night before a meet. I have actually texted one guys wife and asked if she would go **** him because he was too wound up lol.



I remember hearing this somewhere. Hahah


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 1, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> I remember hearing this somewhere. Hahah


Client confidentiality. I won't name names


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 1, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I am 45 years old so this will explain to you why I'm saying loss of power when my woman wants me pounding her every night http://www.chinese-holistic-health-exercises.com/Chinese_Health_Tips-excessive-ejaculation.html



must be for women also because after my PR...I was tired as fuuuk....................................................


----------



## Seeker (Aug 1, 2015)

Wtf with the b.s.science. I've also read studies that after a nut you test levels go up. I've always had issues having sex late at night because I can't sleep for shit because I get so wound up after. I'm 51 years old and I still have that problem. My wife thinks Im weird because of it.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 1, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Wtf with the b.s.science. I've also read studies that after a nut you test levels go up. I've always had issues having sex late at night because I can't sleep for shit because I get so wound up after. I'm 51 years old and I still have that problem. My wife thinks Im weird because of it.



It's weird after the nut I feel great and seems like I will pass out and sleep great. Then about 5 minutes later I'm wide awake feel weak and can't sleep for shit. That's when I know my workout is going to suck and my schedule is blown.


----------



## Azog (Aug 1, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I just wanted to make sure you were referring to me and not joking with one of your buddies. Sir you are very rude and disrespectful. You don't know me, don't have the right to call me out and try to embarrass me. Over the internet it is easy for someone to say oh your a pussy when there is no chance of getting your face bashed in. So don't think your tough your actually an internet coward. Read the rules of the forum I think they might be useful to you. Start with #1 https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/2511-Forum-Rules-sticky



I know I'm not tough, but I can't believe the shit I'm reading. You're a funny little bastard.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 1, 2015)

Azog said:


> I know I'm not tough, but I can't believe the shit I'm reading. You're a funny little bastard.



Take it with a grain of salt


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 1, 2015)

You've been doing the same routine for years. Your body is use to the level of work. Add in anything else and it will take away from your strength and endurance. You have to increase your work volume and/or intensity. Do that for 6 months and go back to your regular workout and have all the sex you want.





Azog said:


> What. The. ****. Stop being a pussy.



^This will also work


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 1, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> You've been doing the same routine for years. Your body is use to the level of work. Add in anything else and it will take away from your strength and endurance. You have to increase your work volume and/or intensity. Do that for 6 months and go back to your regular workout and have all the sex you want.



At 45 years old (off cycle) squats and bench every eight days with a 3 mile bike ride in between is plenty. Not to mention the straight bar work I do at home. I also work as a dishwasher in a cafe 4 nights a week. Every Saturday I clean a huge kitchen that includes lifting and moving 20 - 25 pound rubber mats 30 feet, mopping then putting them back. Also cleaning 3 stove tops with 6 15 pound burner tops back and forth to the sink and back. That's like a 4 hour workout in it's own. My work load is pretty descent I get what your saying but my plate is pretty full. Anymore may be an overkill.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 1, 2015)

You'd be surprised what the body can handle once your mind gets out of the way.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 1, 2015)

LOL I work out in the garage alone and like to partake in alpha's RLD in between sets. Some times my dick gets the best of me and self indulge, I have no issues finishing my sets no loss of strength noticed at all . I like to call it cardio haha


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 1, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> You'd be surprised what the body can handle once your mind gets out of the way.



You're sharp as an arrow and swift as a whip. Did you have that comeback preloaded, aimed and ready to fire. Their is no pulling the wool over your eye's. You know I'm lazy don't you. Ok you got me I do enjoy the couch and extra potatoes. I could probably shorten the recovery time to 3 days and add 3 sets of deadlifts.


----------



## Assassin32 (Aug 1, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I am 45 years old so this will explain to you why I'm saying loss of power when my woman wants me pounding her every night http://www.chinese-holistic-health-exercises.com/Chinese_Health_Tips-excessive-ejaculation.html



You don't really buy that load of horseshit, do you? Chinese holistic healing by an Australian named Matthew. Just because someone wrote it, it doesn't necessarily make it true.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 1, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> You don't really buy that load of horseshit, do you? Chinese holistic healing by an Australian named Matthew. Just because someone wrote it, it doesn't necessarily make it true.



I think for me personally that once every eight days sounds about right. Anything more than that will reduce my lifting power. When I was in my 20's I could go everyday and not notice a difference but now days once a week is pushing it .


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 1, 2015)

You just need a tighter hole 2plow.....:32 (18):


----------



## Azog (Aug 1, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> At 45 years old (off cycle) squats and bench every eight days with a 3 mile bike ride in between is plenty. Not to mention the straight bar work I do at home. I also work as a dishwasher in a cafe 4 nights a week. Every Saturday I clean a huge kitchen that includes lifting and moving 20 - 25 pound rubber mats 30 feet, mopping then putting them back. Also cleaning 3 stove tops with 6 15 pound burner tops back and forth to the sink and back. That's like a 4 hour workout in it's own. My work load is pretty descent I get what your saying but my plate is pretty full. Anymore may be an overkill.



I don't think Lup was calling you lazy. More along the lines of my initial comment.
I employ a 77 year old dude as a full time dishwasher. This ****er lifts 50-150lb trashcans full of dirty dish slop at least once a shift. He prolly ****s his old ass wife daily. Yah, I think your mind is the limiting factor in this equation.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 1, 2015)

Azog said:


> I don't think Lup was calling you lazy. More along the lines of my initial comment.
> I employ a 77 year old dude as a full time dishwasher. This ****er lifts 50-150lb trashcans full of dirty dish slop at least once a shift. He prolly ****s his old ass wife daily. Yah, I think your mind is the limiting factor in this equation.



I don't think he was calling me lazy either I was joking around about that. If the 77 year old can bang everyday that's great I could too but I would loose size and power. Look at paul senior when he got married to that hot young chick and started trying to satisfy that hungry pussy. He's now half the size at best. That's what I'm trying to avoid.


----------



## bronco (Aug 1, 2015)

Azog said:


> You see any other pussies making retarded threads around here?



LOL... I really did try not to laugh


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 1, 2015)

bronco said:


> LOL... I really did try not to laugh



Ha ha get your jollies he called me a pussy lol hardy har. Try to revamp a dead issue like a little kid in elementary school instigating a fight.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 1, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Ha ha get your jollies he called me a pussy lol hardy har. Try to revamp a dead issue like a little kid in elementary school instigating a fight.



Do you think they will promote you to waiter or cook with that attitude mister?  I think not.  

They are just busting your balls Zig.  Its not personal thats how we roll from time to time.  You have to admit this whole thing has been funny at times.


----------



## bronco (Aug 1, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Ha ha get your jollies he called me a pussy lol hardy har. Try to revamp a dead issue like a little kid in elementary school instigating a fight.



Ziegler I have nothing against you but I dont understand what you were expecting from this thread


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 1, 2015)

Ok Zei....it might just be your body can't deal 

I just had a 90 min sports massage, rubbed one out and KILLED legs 

and I'm pretty much 48


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 1, 2015)

Jenner said:


> Ok Zei....it might just be your body can't deal
> 
> I just had a 90 min sports massage, rubbed one out and KILLED legs
> 
> and I'm pretty much 48



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 1, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> Pics or it didn't happen



Dont get her started its not even night fall.


----------



## Dex (Aug 1, 2015)

Jenner said:


> Ok Zei....it might just be your body can't deal
> 
> I just had a 90 min sports massage, rubbed one out and KILLED legs
> 
> and I'm pretty much 48



Rubbed one out? It is Caitlyn.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 2, 2015)

Dex said:


> Rubbed one out? It is Caitlyn.



last time I checked...chicks "rub"


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 2, 2015)

Jenner said:


> last time I checked...chicks "rub"



Yeah but it's called rubbing one "in" lol


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 2, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> Yeah but it's called rubbing one "in" lol



not when it's done by ones self


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 2, 2015)

bronco said:


> Ziegler I have nothing against you but I don't understand what you were expecting from this thread



Being called a pussy didn't sit well, and isn't what I was expecting. You saw what happened and revamped a spit & spat. Congratulations sir now lets move past this & that


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 2, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I just wanted to make sure you were referring to me and not joking with one of your buddies. Sir you are very rude and disrespectful. You don't know me, don't have the right to call me out and try to embarrass me. Over the internet it is easy for someone to say oh your a pussy when there is no chance of getting your face bashed in. So don't think your tough your actually an internet coward. Read the rules of the forum I think they might be useful to you. Start with #1 https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/2511-Forum-Rules-sticky



Ziegler, I like u and u are a good addition to ugbb, I like your retarded threads, but benching 225 and squaring 315 I don't think u are bashing anyone's face in...lol


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 2, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Wtf with the b.s.science. I've also read studies that after a nut you test levels go up. I've always had issues having sex late at night because I can't sleep for shit because I get so wound up after. I'm 51 years old and I still have that problem. My wife thinks Im weird because of it.



I jerk off off to fall asleep at night.


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 2, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I think for me personally that once every eight days sounds about right. Anything more than that will reduce my lifting power. When I was in my 20's I could go everyday and not notice a difference but now days once a week is pushing it .



Sometimes I jerk off 3 times a day, even when I'm not not gear, and it's never decreased my strength


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 2, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Ziegler, I like u and u are a good addition to ugbb, I like your retarded threads, but benching 225 and squaring 315 I don't think u are bashing anyone's face in...lol



Wendy cant bench 225


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 3, 2015)

zeigler said:


> wendy cant bench 225



lmao........


----------

